# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for February 2009

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Hug Clairity*


Advanced Task - Steal Cupid's bow and shoot someone with it

*Clairity is a well known DV member who joined in February 2005 and started the popular Do You Need a Hug? thread.

----------


## deepsleep

Yay, I picked the advanced task. Im going to try this tonight so i can keep my awesome orange name =3

----------


## Robot_Butler

A lucid Clairity-hug is long overdue.  I can't wait.

----------


## ninja9578

Just a reminder, don't let anyone outside of this forum know about the tasks.  Clairity only knows that the task involves her, not what it is.

----------


## deepsleep

I think i seen someone say something about trying to hgu her in a dream.

----------


## Hukif

Hugs and Cupid... another things I find hard, well, I hope I can make it at least to the polls this time lol

----------


## magical mike

Ugh, I just like the badge for the clarity one!!
lol. I might just do that lol

----------


## panta-rei

> Just a reminder, don't let anyone outside of this forum know about the tasks.  Clairity only knows that the task involves her, not what it is.



Yea, sorry about that, ninja...

I got close to the Clairity hug already... It'll happen soon!  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Here it is, let's see what happens  ::D:

----------


## panta-rei

I actually already did it...  ::D: 

I told myself that if I opened a door, I would find Clairity behind it. I opened the first door I saw, but inside was nothing. Just a blank room. So instead, I told one of the people wandering around to open a door and find Clairity.

The DC walked down an alleyway, and found a small metal door. He opened it, and said, "She'll be in there." I walked in, and found a big lushly furnished room. In the middle was a tall woman, who I assumed was Clairity. I decided to give her a glomp-like hug. I took a running start, and jumped at her. :Clairity's Hug:  Instead of landing and hugging her... I ended up full on tackling her. I helped her up, and apologized. I gave her a big hug,  ::hug::  but then woke up... hug

Not a long lucid, but I did what I set out to do.  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

::D:   What'd clairity look like?

----------


## Clairity

This is so great.. I'm actually part of the February task of the month!!  ::smitten:: 

Delphinus, good job!! I'm only 5'6" but I do so appreciate a full body hug (tho not necessarily a tackled one)!  ::D: 

Dreamers, I eagerly await all of your hugs!!  ::hug:: 

.

----------


## panta-rei

> What'd clairity look like?



Well, I don't think I've ever really seen a picture of Clairity, so it was a mixture of just what I assumed, and her avatar.  ::D: 

She was tall, as I said, thin, with dark hair, and a pale face (avatar.)

Pretty.  ::D:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

I have to try this.... Starting by hugging Clairity  ::D: 

I think that if I steal Cupids arrow I will shoot it at him.

Just a question: Can we throw it like a spear or do we have to shoot it with the bow?

[EDIT] Sorry, I thought it said to steal the arrow. I guess, I'll have to steal the bow. Same thing, right?  :smiley:  
Can't wait!

----------


## Zhaylin

Most interesting.  I'm no lucid dreamer, but I want to be.  Now I have some goals to shoot for  ::D:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Most interesting.  I'm no lucid dreamer, but I want to be.  Now I have some goals to shoot for



Just trying to be one makes you one (from my point of view)



This month task includes hugs  ::hug::  and being a thief  :Peek:  .... Great mix!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## joshiejack

Let's try this bow malarky  :tongue2: 
I've been cupid and seen him before just never taken his bow yet  :tongue2: 

Let's see how it goes ! Hopefully I can do it  :tongue2:

----------


## deepsleep

Im rlly gonna try this tonight.

----------


## hellohihello

I don't know what clarity looks like !

Edit, yes I now do!

Wait just one darn minute! Are you trying to prove shared dreaming. What if clarity reports that she was some how hugged by a mysterious person! Bum bum bumm

----------


## allensig3654

Lmao I tried this last night and failed miserably. I had a FA in my bed and went downstairs. Before I opened my front door I said Clarity will be behind this door. I opened the door and a huge dog run into the house and upstairs.  ::lol::

----------


## Clairity

> Pretty.



 :Oops: 





> Wait just one darn minute! Are you trying to prove shared dreaming. What if clarity reports that she was some how hugged by a mysterious person! Bum bum bumm



That would be so cool!  If I dream of being hugged.. I'll report back a description of the hugger in this thread!  :wink2: 





> Before I opened my front door I said Clarity will be behind this door. I opened the door and a huge dog run into the house and upstairs.



LMAO!!  I love dogs (I have 4) but I don't think that was me.. unless I came back downstairs and tried to hug you with my paws!  ::D: 

.

----------


## DreamQueen

> Lmao I tried this last night and failed miserably. I had a FA in my bed and went downstairs. Before I opened my front door I said Clarity will be behind this door. I opened the door and a huge dog run into the house and upstairs.



LMAO!

Can't wait to try both these tasks  ::hug::

----------


## JET73L

Finally, another task which is relevant to anything I pay attention to more than once a year! Haven't seen one of these since... November? October?

Can tasks of the month be done in the same dream, or are they like the tasks of the year, and have to be done in separate lucids?

----------


## Keitorin

I think it'd be really interesting to see what would happen when someone's hit by Cupid's arrow! Wikipedia says sometimes he's depicted with two arrows, one for love and the other hatred. It also says 'the character's main purpose generally remains to help or make people fall in love or possibly engage in physical intimacy'.

I haven't lucid dreamed in a while though (or at least remembered if I have). We'll see!

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

Just shoot Clarity with Cupid's bow and you will definitely get a big hug!  ::D: 

I might try this just to see what Clarity looks like.

----------


## ninja9578

> Can tasks of the month be done in the same dream, or are they like the tasks of the year, and have to be done in separate lucids?



Monthly tasks can be done in the same dream.

I want to see how Clairity manages to do this task, she would have to clone herself first  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> I might try this just to see what Clarity looks like.



There's a headshot of me here: Clairity (I'm in my bellydancing costume  :smiley: )





> I want to see how Clairity manages to do this task, she would have to clone herself first



Well I haven't been lucid in what seems like forever (life stresses ya know) but it would definately be interesting to see how I'd manage it. I will really try to accomplish this task before the month is over! 

.

----------


## joshiejack

Aww dang it was so annoying last night, I was dreaming that I wanted to find Cupid and Steal his Harp but I'd be asleep but awake at the same time, kind of odd, it felt like my mind was asleep but my body wasn't, was kind of the opposite, although I think this was really me thinking as there was no visual whatsoever. So I completely failed  :tongue2: . Gonna try again tonight  :tongue2: .

----------


## SeaUrchin

Clarity you could just try hugging yourself like wrapping your arms around yourself i think that would count, even if you were cold ina  dream and starting like rubbing your arms and what not i think that would count

----------


## Clairity

SeaUrchin, I never thought about just hugging myself!! What a simple solution!!  ::D: 

.

----------


## slash112

i want to do both of these tasks, they sound great, lets just hope i become lucid for once lol.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

I got lucid last night so I tried to do the Cupid task. As you see I was really dumb, i could of done it really easier and it cost me to not be able to do it but I tried at least... Didn't even get to see him:

I am in a kitchen/dining room of a house. I become lucid. I don’t remember the cause. I can feel the ground under my feet and the room is really vivid. I wonder what I should do. I walk up to the fridge and open it. The feeling of the fridge’s handle is vivid. Inside, there isn’t much interesting but I remember putting different cakes on the counter. A man came in the room. I think he had black skin. Not wanting him to accuse me of being a thief I called him dad. I decided I would only eat the little cake which was the size and shape of a orange slice. I had three and then said I was leaving. He asked me what I was doing. I tried finding an excuse and it ended up being about me having to go on a date with a girl. He didn’t really want me to go. I remember yelling at my brother that I was dreaming. I headed outside but realized I had no shoes so I looked for my shoes. I got to the door and thought that I was in a dream so I didn’t need them anyways. I opened the door and my shoes were there. I put them on with difficulty and headed to my left. A woman got out of a car and asked “Will you give back the love” while handing me an elastic. I assumed she was my girlfriend’s mom and she was giving a gift and I was supposed to give her a gift to.

-Forgot how that ended up-

Still on the same sidewalk I started running and then leaning forward with my hands affront of me. I knew I would fly and I started flying really fast. I could feel the air around me. My flying wasn’t fluid at the beginning but it got better as I flew high. I looked around for somewhere that would look like Cupid’s house. It I found a really long building. Most of it was over a big lake. The entrance was on the side that was on earth. On the other side, there was a red and white castle (over the water) which I assumed to be cupid’s castle. For stupid reasons I landed on the land. (the entrance) and asked the lady at the door if the castle on the other side was Cupid’s. She said yes. I asked her if I could go. I don’t remember if she said yes or no but she definitely didn’t give much attention to me. She was to busy with other people. I could have either walked in anyways or flew to the castle but instead I started climbing. Slowly but in skillful manner. A guy started climbing with me and I don’t know what he was saying. Then he said that the other guy was a talented climber. The talented climber started climbing really rapidly. He caught up to the other guy and placed him on his shoulders. He climbed up to the top. I was at the middle of the wall and that part of the wall, I couldn’t put my hand on anything to climb so I was about to go a bit on my left but then the guy fell. He almost pulled me down with him. I think that the whole climbing thing got my mind off my lucidity ‘cause now my vision was like a computer screen. I had many windows. Most of them were useless so I exited them. I was left with none but the view of the entrance of the building. I woke up. 
-------------------------------------------------------

lol, clairity, all you have to do is hug yourself (as stated before), that's funny.

[Oh yeah, I forgot, you still have to find your clone_)

----------


## joshiejack

Clairity just find a mirror and hug your mirror character :p

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job sleepycookiedough  :smiley: 

I can't wait to see how Clairity does this, or how she looks in my dreams.  ::D:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Nice job sleepycookiedough 
> 
> I can't wait to see how Clairity does this, or how she looks in my dreams.



Thanks, and same here, can't wait to see how creative she'll get  :boogie:

----------


## slash112

> Clairity just find a mirror and hug your mirror character :p



i wouldnt hug myself from a mirror, i would be hugging a monster. you get distorted when you see your reflection.

----------


## ninja9578

I hope I don't make things uncomfortable... beautiful women in lucid dreams usually leads to a sex dream.

----------


## joshiejack

Ahh lucky for me then cos I'm gay  :tongue2: 

Oh and when I see my reflection in dreams it is normally just me or the person I've decided to turn myself in to never a monster  :smiley:   :tongue2:

----------


## hellohihello

> I hope I don't make things uncomfortable... beautiful women in lucid dreams usually leads to a sex dream.



I demand a better pic of Clarity for an easier way to visualize her behind a wall!

----------


## panta-rei

> I demand a better pic of Clarity for an easier way to visualize her behind a wall!



I actually think it is more interesting if we all come up with a mental image of her...

And say what it is here.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

We don't nessecarily need a mental image of her. All you have to do is say that she'll be there or ask a DC to find her for you and you'll find what your subconscious made her. Physical appearence don't really matter in dreams anyways. People morph a lot so your dad could become your mom. 

That's just the way I think...  ::roll:: 
I should try hugging Clairity before finding CUpid... And I'd have to make sure not to have a sex dream as Ninja said! lol!

----------


## iadr

*High On A Mounting Peak - Going Higher / Meeting Cupid - Getting An Arrow From Cupid (IS To Lucid)*
I am on the peak of a mountain looking down on a guy and two gals who are about 30 feet below me on a level part of the mountain. They are looking up at me seeming to wonder how I got up on this peak. As I imagine myself going higher, I am now much higher than before, with the people I was looking at being much further below me. As I concentrate once again on going higher, I find myself in the middle of these clouds where I am unable to see anything below me because of the clouds. 

As I concentrate on the clouds, I notice these large arrows that point in different directions. _As I follow the arrows I come to this giant room in the middle of this cloud where this magnificent being is sitting on this huge throne. The being tells me "I hear you would like to borrow my arrow". I tell him that I would, after which he tells me "You do realize there are responsibilities with using this arrow, don't you?", after which I assure him that I do._

_He hands me this magical transparent spirit arrow and tells me to use it wisely. I thank him for the arrow and then bow down as a gesture of my thanks and acceptance of his terms before leaving. I now need to find someone who needs this arrow. I begin spinning like a top to change the dream scene, and find myself in someplace like a school cafeteria, where I see this cute girl sitting to left of me all by herself, who appears to be lonely. On the other side of the cafeteria I notice this boy who appears to be Chinese, who also looks lonely and shy. I sense that this boy is really intelligent and has a big heart._

_The two just seem to be meant for each other. I notice that my arrow has a section in the middle of it that comes apart, so take the arrow apart, and send one end of it toward the cute gal, and the other end toward the Chinese boy using my imagination. When the two parts of the arrow reach their destination, they become one arrow again that reaches all the way across the cafeteria from the cute gal to the guy. The arrow has been shot, so it is now time to let nature take its course. Later, I see the two are together and are very happy with each other, while the arrow is still there in the middle of them holding them together._ 

(You may have noticed that I did not actually steal Cupids arrow, as I decided to complete this task in a more honorable fashion. If that is unacceptable, then so be it.)

----------


## ninja9578

> I demand a better pic of Clarity for an easier way to visualize her behind a wall!



There is a pic of her in her profile, it doesn't have to look like her, just as long as you somehow know.  I'll bet I'm going to visualize Clairity as a tall white woman with pale skin and bright red lips (her avy)


Nice job iadr

----------


## deepsleep

*OMG I DID IT!*
THAT WAS BY FAR THE MOST AMAZING DREAM EVER.
Okay, i remember being in a feild it was huge! it never ended, there were flowers and people standing all  around, i became lucid by sticking my finger through my hand (RC),
Then i remember thinking "hmm what did that thread say to do when ur bored" so then i was like OH HUG CLARITY! clarity, sorry but this is where it got interesting, I had alot of truble making someone appear, but after a min i did it.. you appeared as a very tall person.. long blue hair (lol) and you were rather ugly but i hugged you..clairity.. and then the dream started to get blurry.. i tried rubbing my hands.. and then thats all i can remember is putting my hands together,, wow that was AMAZING. (vividness 8/10)

----------


## panta-rei

> There is a pic of her in her profile, it doesn't have to look like her, just as long as you somehow know.  I'll bet I'm going to visualize Clairity as a tall white woman with pale skin and bright red lips (her avy)
> 
> 
> Nice job iadr



Is that actually her? 

If so... I imagined her different. =/ She is quite pretty though!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> Then i remember thinking "hmm what did that thread say to do when ur bored" so then i was like OH HUG CLARITY! clarity, sorry but this is where it got interesting, I had alot of truble making someone appear, but after a min i did it.. you appeared as a very tall person.. long blue hair (lol) and you were rather ugly but i hugged you



YAY deepsleep!!  :boogie:  Even tho I was ugly in your dream you hugged me anyway.. what a guy!  ::D: 





> Is that actually her? 
> 
> If so... I imagined her different. =/ She is quite pretty though!



Yep, that's actually me.. and thank you for the compliment!  :Oops: 

.

----------


## ninja9578

Clairity with blue hair  ::lol::   Clairity, can I have a picture of you... I have a photoshop idea  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

ninjy, I don't have another picture to give you but you can use my profile pic and photoshop your heart out.  
(Suddenly I'm very afraid.  :Sad: )

.

----------


## hellohihello

> ninjy, I don't have another picture to give you but you can use my profile pic and photoshop your heart out.  
> (Suddenly I'm very afraid. )
> 
> .



You have a mirror and camera don't you!  ::lol::

----------


## SeaUrchin

this thread got kinda creepy

----------


## joshiejack

I failed again  :Sad: 

Instead of finding cupid, I find a story about my future love life, great.

Can we steal Cupid's Bow  :tongue2: ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cupid&#37;27s_bow

----------


## Clairity

> Clairity, can I have a picture of you... I have a photoshop idea



Ok.. here's a pic from a banquet that I attended.


*Spoiler* for _Another Pic_:

----------


## John11

I just had my best LD yet last night.  These challenges always seem to make that happen.  Probably because I like being challenged.  
I was able to complete both challenges.

I had a failed attempt earlier in the night.  I had gotten some DCs to appear, but I knew none of them were Clairity.

I don't remember how I became lucid since this was so long.





> I was right outside Chriss apartment with Mike.  I asked Mike if he knew where Clairity was.  He said he didnt though.  I went in the apartment and walked around trying to get her to appear.  We were in the kitchen (which was now a bed room) and I asked Mike, Is there any chance you are Clairity?  He said, No dude!  like he was extremely disturbed by the suggestion.  I then saw a light on in the bathroom.  I knew she was in there, but I woke up.
> 
> I almost didnt try to DEILD, but Im glad I did.  I went straight back to the dream and over to the bathroom door.  Clairity opened it as I got there and immediately hugged me.  She was a good foot taller than me (Im 6), so I couldnt see her face.  She was wearing a black dress or black leather or some combination of that.  I hugged her back.  It was a very nice hug and it made me happy.  She backed off and she was normal size now, but still quite tall.  She looked like he picture from her profile, but without the makeup and she had long flowing black hair.
> 
> She was attractive and I was turned on, but I didnt want to turn this into a sex dream for a couple reasons.  I started walking toward the front door and 3 of my friends from college popped up.  I gave them high-fives and then I remembered the advanced task.
> 
> I asked them if they knew where I could find Cupid.  They didnt know so, like before, I just started walking around hopping to see Cupid.  I just happened to catch a glance of something flying outside the window in the distance.  I was sure it was him.  I flew through the window, but as I was halfway though, I got stuck.  I told myself its just a dream and that I can go through windows like air.  I had done it before.  That worked and I got though.  There was another window though.  I flew through that one and then flew up and landed on the roof.  It was a red ceramic tile roof.  I looked in the sky for Cupid, but I couldnt see him.  I then saw something red, but it was only a bird.  But then, I saw Cupid was chasing the bird.
> 
> He ended up landing on the roof about 10 feet away from me.  I said, Can I borrow your bow?  He gave me a funny look and flew off behind me.  Then I saw a group of four people, if I can call them that, with instruments.  It was almost as though they were the instruments though, and the instruments themselves were heavily distorted.  They were there apparently to play music for Cupid during his escapades.  They were looking at me funny as well.
> ...




The LD continued and there was a brief sexual part, then I got better at lucid flying, then I threw a football, and then finally I visited Level 5 of Primatech Paper (from the show Heroes) which was extremely awesome.

----------


## Clairity

John11, I'm very honored to be part of your best LD yet!!





> We were in the kitchen (which was now a bed room) and I asked Mike, Is there any chance you are Clairity? He said, No dude! like he was extremely disturbed by the suggestion. ..



"No dude!" LMAO!!  ::D: 





> I almost didnt try to DEILD, but Im glad I did. I went straight back to the dream and over to the bathroom door. Clairity opened it as I got there and immediately hugged me. She was a good foot taller than me (Im 6), so I couldnt see her face..



What is it about me and being so tall in these dreams??  ::shock::  





> She was wearing a black dress or black leather or some combination of that. I hugged her back. It was a very nice hug and it made me happy...



Awwww!  ::content:: 





> She backed off and she was normal size now, but still quite tall. She looked like he picture from her profile, but without the makeup and she had long flowing black hair.
> 
> She was attractive and I was turned on, but I didnt want to turn this into a sex dream for a couple reasons.



Such a gentleman.. I admire that!!  :wink2: 





> Cupid was down there with me now and he said, This should be interesting. I wonder who he is going to see first. I nodded in agreement. The king turned around and we thought he saw this really fat girl and we started laughing, but we were wrong. We saw him staring at this veiled woman in a wedding dress. Then we both realized that this was his sons wedding and that was his soon to be daughter in law.



Oh.. that's definately not good!  :tongue2: 

John11, what a great dream and congratulations on completing both tasks!!  :boogie: 

.

----------


## joshiejack

awesome  ::D:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Well done!  ::content:: 

 ::goodjob2::

----------


## panta-rei

Good job, John!  ::D: 

And another beautiful picture of clairity!  :smiley:

----------


## John11

Can I just have the hug wings even though I did the advanced task?  I like those wings better  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Ok.

----------


## hellohihello

> Ok.. here's a pic from a banquet that I attended.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Another Pic_:



You look strangely familiar..

----------


## deepsleep

> YAY deepsleep!!  Even tho I was ugly in your dream you hugged me anyway.. what a guy! 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's actually me.. and thank you for the compliment! 
> 
> .



I believe you were ugly in the dream because right before i went to bed i was discussing with a friend about how ugly this girl that likes me is.. idk where the blue hair came from. aha.  ::shock::

----------


## Clairity

> Good job, John! 
> 
> And another beautiful picture of clairity!



Thanks sweetie!  :Oops: 





> You look strangely familiar..



Maybe you've already seen me in a dream!  :wink2: 





> I believe you were ugly in the dream because right before i went to bed i was discussing with a friend about how ugly this girl that likes me is.. idk where the blue hair came from. aha.



Aw the poor girl.. crushing on someone who thinks she's ugly.  :Sad: 

.

----------


## Sandform

Wow I don't want the advanced badge lol.  I'll take the basic...I'll be working on that hehe.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Ninja, I think you missread my dream. i didn't achieve the task. I only tried to, but failed. I only managed to get to his castle and climb it. I didn't even see him or his bow. I don't deserve my wings.  

I like them though  ::content::  

I'm sure that I'll be able to get them back anyways  ::banana::

----------


## ninja9578

Damn, that's the second time this week that I misread someone's dreams.  I hate getting up so early.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Damn, that's the second time this week that I misread someone's dreams.  I hate getting up so early.



lol  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Weary eyes aren't good for reading dreams, only dreaming them.

----------


## Clairity

> Wow I don't want the advanced badge lol.  I'll take the basic...I'll be working on that hehe.



LOL!!  ::D: 

.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Weary eyes aren't good for reading dreams, only dreaming them.



True  ::content:: 

I had them this morning.... I was fighting not to fall asleep in the bus. Would be kind of humiliating to be caught sleeping in the bus... in high school  :paranoid:

----------


## Patrickstar12

> Just shoot Clarity with Cupid's bow and you will definitely get a big hug! 
> 
> I might try this just to see what Clarity looks like.



Before I got to your post I was gonna say shoot Clarity with the bow then hug her  :smiley:  If by some unknown reason I actully get lucid tonight Ill definately try it  ::D:

----------


## hellohihello

> Before I got to your post I was gonna say shoot Clarity with the bow then hug her  If by some unknown reason I actully get lucid tonight Ill definately try it



But she is married! That would make her a cheater cheater pumpkin eater  ::lol::

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> But she is married! That would make her a cheater cheater pumpkin eater



Her husband is gonna sue this website....  :paranoid: 

We should send him a dancing cow to compense  ::dancingcow::  

 ::content::

----------


## Patrickstar12

haha no harm intended  ::D:  (its just a dream)

----------


## Clairity

> But she is married! That would make her a cheater cheater pumpkin eater







> Her husband is gonna sue this website.... 
> 
> We should send him a dancing cow to compense



LMAO!! As far as my husband, what happens in our dreams.. stays in our dreams (ala what happens in Vegas.. stays in Vegas)!  :wink2: 

(Besides there's nothing wrong with a hug between lucid friends!)

.

----------


## Patrickstar12

Of course theres not  ::hug::

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> what happens in Vegas.. stays in Vegas



LOL, Clairity  ::content::

----------


## hellohihello

> LMAO!! As far as my husband, what happens in our dreams.. stays in our dreams (ala what happens in Vegas.. stays in Vegas)! 
> 
> (Besides there's nothing wrong with a hug between lucid friends!)
> 
> .



Uh oh!

----------


## allensig3654

THANK YOU CLARITY!! You taught me how to fly.

I had another FA. I opened the door saying you would be there...you weren't (big surprise)  :tongue2: 

forgetting the task at hand, I decided to try and fly. Only managing to jump like 10 feet I hear a voice "I can help you with that." I turn around and see this amazingly beautiful woman (looked around 25) I get a little excited and start to black out. I start spinning to stabilize, but that fails so I suck my thumb(tastes salty, but it works!) The woman says her name is clarity and she can help me fly! I try to fly again but only succeed in jumping another 15 feet. Clarity says "Don't be afraid...its holding you back." but its in a mans voice and its coming from my head???? I jump again and manage to float like 15 feet off the ground! I am so excited that I fly over to clarity for a hug and to have my way with her  ::D:  but am going to fast and hug her all the way into the ground. I get up to see that she isn't moving  :Eek: 
Oh no! I killed clarity! A few moments later I forget about her and try to fly( I am losing lucidity) and it goes on for a bit. Anyway sorry!!!  :wink2:

----------


## Sandform

I am so upset.  I didn't LD at all so I couldn't hug Clairity last night.

I actually remembered my dreams last night, something rare for me to do because I don't really care to remember them lately.

I had a dream about yelling at a swimming instructor for calling me a child, and then slapping a person who was in the swimming class with me, being targeted by the rest of the classes children's parents because they hated me after that, me making a threat in non seriousness to them, and then them getting killed off one by one in random ways until finally three vampires came into the picture, and only one of them had solid form, and the other were see through.  The solid vampire was the vampire from sesame street lol.

I did have one D.V. member make an appearance, ClouD, and his watch said "Sandyfoam."  In a separate dream to the previous one.

How sad, I was looking forward to hugging Clairity.

----------


## ninja9578

> THANK YOU CLARITY!! You taught me how to fly.
> 
> I had another FA. I opened the door saying you would be there...you weren't (big surprise) 
> 
> forgetting the task at hand, I decided to try and fly. Only managing to jump like 10 feet I hear a voice "I can help you with that." I turn around and see this amazingly beautiful woman (looked around 25) I get a little excited and start to black out. I start spinning to stabilize, but that fails so I suck my thumb(tastes salty, but it works!) The woman says her name is clarity and she can help me fly! I try to fly again but only succeed in jumping another 15 feet. Clarity says "Don't be afraid...its holding you back." but its in a mans voice and its coming from my head???? I jump again and manage to float like 15 feet off the ground! I am so excited that I fly over to clarity for a hug and to have my way with her  but am going to fast and hug her all the way into the ground. I get up to see that she isn't moving 
> Oh no! I killed clarity! A few moments later I forget about her and try to fly( I am losing lucidity) and it goes on for a bit. Anyway sorry!!!



You violated and killed Clairity?  ::shock:: 

 ::lmao:: 



On  another note, I got lucid last night, but I couldn't find Clairity and the second I stole a bow and arrow, it turned itno just a couple of sticks so I couldnt' shoot anyone.

----------


## joshiejack

FAILED AGAIN, but I have progress!
I managed to become lucid last night but I was hugging the wrong people and I actually did one of the old tasks, catch a duck lol. And I actually remembered to try and find cupid but I had no control what so ever (I think it was because I was extremly excited as I haven't had such lucidity for a while and was over the moon I managed to remember to lookp for cupid. 

I am so bloody frustrated I had this dream about lots of little ducklings, which I caught, (Wrong bloody task lol), I had lots of hugging in my dream but none of them were Clairity. After that being by the lake I had sex with a few things lol, then they chased me up a mountain and out of the cupboard in my old house, I went in to my very old bedroom and was showing these animals how to use the computer and I then became lucid and i remembered that I needed to find cupid, I shouted cupid where are you, come here cupid, are you there cupid, I asked one of my dream characters to find cupid and went to find him but came back with nothing, I began to lose it so I span around, I told them to again but still nothing, I then looked back at the curtains and said Cupid you are behind the curtains, and opened them and nothing and it was night time, I then waved my hands trying to make it day and nothing, then i fucking woke up lol. What a complete failure  :Sad:

----------


## Clairity

> THANK YOU CLARITY!! You taught me how to fly.
> 
> I had another FA. I opened the door saying you would be there...you weren't (big surprise) 
> 
> forgetting the task at hand, I decided to try and fly. Only managing to jump like 10 feet I hear a voice "I can help you with that." I turn around and see this amazingly beautiful woman (looked around 25) I get a little excited and start to black out. I start spinning to stabilize, but that fails so I suck my thumb(tastes salty, but it works!) The woman says her name is clarity and she can help me fly! I try to fly again but only succeed in jumping another 15 feet. Clarity says "Don't be afraid...its holding you back." but its in a mans voice and its coming from my head???? I jump again and manage to float like 15 feet off the ground! I am so excited that I fly over to clarity for a hug and to have my way with her  but am going to fast and hug her all the way into the ground. I get up to see that she isn't moving 
> Oh no! I killed clarity! A few moments later I forget about her and try to fly( I am losing lucidity) and it goes on for a bit. Anyway sorry!!!



WOW, I taught you how to fly!!  ::fly:: And don't worry I'm not dead.. just a tad bruised!!  ::D: 





> I am so upset.  I didn't LD at all so I couldn't hug Clairity last night.
> 
> How sad, I was looking forward to hugging Clairity.



Don't be sad Sandform.. I have faith that we'll hug before the month is over!  ::hug:: 





> You violated and killed Clairity?



Neither violated nor killed!  ::D: 





> On  another note, I got lucid last night, but I couldn't find Clairity and the second I stole a bow and arrow, it turned itno just a couple of sticks so I couldnt' shoot anyone.



Sorry you didn't find me but, on the bright side..  maybe you could have built a fire with the sticks!   :smiley: 





> I am so bloody frustrated I had this dream about lots of little ducklings, which I caught, (Wrong bloody task lol), I had lots of hugging in my dream but none of them were Clairity.



Don't feel bad joshiejack! You had a lucid dream.. that's fantastic and even if you didn't hug me, you managed to remember the task and hug lots of other people (which is wonderful).  You'll hug me before the month is over!  :wink2: 

.

----------


## Zeno

im going to hug clarity then steal cupids bow and arrow, make him teach me how to fly, then fly around and mess with dcs with him i have it all planned out....

----------


## Hukif

haha, and I who tought it would be as hard as the sport task.





> Back to sleep.
> 
> Go out of bed and when it takes me quite some time to fall to the floor, decide to RC, quite obvious I was dreaming, then go to do the summoning, first try failed miserably; instead of Clairity (Im trying to summon the one in the avatar, btw), summon some kind of vampire, then try to summon Clairity again, fail for second time and instead get some weird guy then start to think, what shall I do for make that working, then I get an idea, will use someone who is already there to transform them into Clairity, and as so, go to the other room expecting someone to be there, then transform that someone and done, I got 1 clairity to hug! Then go to Clairity and look at her, she ask who Im, but I say nothing (was just looking) then started to laugh, she ask whats so funny and I say its nothing, then tell how I got everything but the hair right, it was short instead of long, but apart from that, everything was ok, then teleport behind Clairity and hug her (yes Im shy <.<) then just start to celebrate, I tought the task would be harder, but I did it! To move on to Cupid now is what I said, then tried to summon Cupid, instead kind of killed the vampire thing, so now I had to make use of Clairity for the Cupid thing, but woke up before doing anything.
> 
> DEILD
> 
> Now Im thinking about how to do the task, so then tell Clairity to strip (Which she obviously declines), had to use Dimensional Teleportation for it to work, then took the wings of the vampire thing and put it on Clairity, make them bigger and then transform them into angel wings, finish the move with the arrow/bow and male form, an arrow then is shot at me, I catch it, and half of the arrow disappears, that confirmed why I could not summon from scratch a Cupid (the rules, bla blah), then as I could not touch anything from them, use air control to make use of it, but I had no arrow, Cupid already had destroyed his, had to transform Cupid into a bow then use him, but couldnt touch, so used air again and went outside, jumped on the door of my house and looked for someone to shot at, there was an old couple, around the 50s, took the chance and got to shot the destroyed arrow (Oh, the bow is golden too) the guy gets all romantic over his old lady, then I sit on Cupid (bow), well not sit, more like made it look that way but still was flying on my own, then ask him for more arrows, but Cupid says no until I stop sitting on him, so I have to explain that Im not actually sitting, but he still complains that it looks like, and therefore is weird and awkard, I of course, make him give me more arrows, 3 more to be exact, and then I make my move into a triangle circle, 3 guys around their 24 get shot, its funny, as I think that, instead of the 2 guys falling in love with the girl, they fell in love with each other, the girl was the extra piece, so much fun, I wanted to shot more people and watch their reactions, so started to fly higher, and look around, but then I notice something extremely weird, the scenario of the mountain changed into a serie of mountains (yes, not weird in normal dreams, but in mine, its extremely weird) then start to wonder why it changed, but wake up while wondering lol



Also... don't mind me changing the gender of Clairity over and over in the dream <.<

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job Walms.

----------


## Clairity

> Then go to Clairity and look at her, she ask who Im, but I say nothing (was just looking) then started to laugh, she ask whats so funny and I say its nothing, then tell how I got everything but the hair right, it was short instead of long, but apart from that, everything was ok, then teleport behind Clairity and hug her (yes Im shy <.<)



Aww that's so sweet.. hugging me from behind cuz you're shy!  ::content:: 





> Now Im thinking about how to do the task, so then tell Clairity to strip (Which she obviously declines),



Wow..sweet and shy one minute and telling me to strip the next!  ::shock:: 





> had to use Dimensional Teleportation for it to work, then took the wings of the vampire thing and put it on Clairity, make them bigger and then transform them into angel wings, finish the move with the arrow/bow and male form,



YAY.. I'm Cupid!  :boogie: 

Great job on both tasks Walms!! 

.

----------


## joshiejack

Alright I am being chased accross some path by a dog, I then get to the other side,after my mum, I then say I can fly accross the other of the path accross the road then I realise I am asleep. I am about to take off but then remember cupid. I asked a DC to find me cupid, he doesn't know I ask him again still, I ask him to turn in to cupid nothing, I ask the woman next to him and she tells me that she knew, and then I worked out that cupid and another of my DC had a meeting in the building right next to me. So I went in. All of a sudden the world of the room was very slow and blurry. Cupid was a really small old bald man and on the other said of the room, He asked what I wanted, did I want to steal his bow, I said no. I tried to run over to Cupid but I could hardly move I was moving so slow. Cupid was slowing us and trying to escape. I knew the only way to get his bow was to kill him, or knock him out. I tried to throw a chair at him but missed, I threw a knife but I also missed him, I then thought about it and got all the dream characters to help out and got them to throw things at cupid, they all throw things at him and we knock him out. Someone from my school goes up near cupid. Cupid has left his bow on the side but as I cannot move to get it as the room is still slow, I then use telekenesis to bring it to my hand, I shoot cupid in the ankle, I tell everyone to look away apart from that person from school cos he wants to fall in love with cupid. I then got so excited at doing it that I woke up lol.

It's quite odd that I realised I was dreaming because I decided to fly accross a road lol. Not a normal 'reality' check. I guess I just know I'm not supposed to fly  :tongue2: . Where as sliding down a hill with my mum is 100&#37; normal.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done sir.

----------


## ninja9578

I did the basic one  ::D: 

I was in a large library or cafeteria of some sort.  It was full of people and I knew that *Clairity* was in there somewhere.  I didn't have to look long, she was one of the first people that I saw.

She was gorgeous.  She was much shorter than I, maybe 5'4", possibly shorter.  Her very dark hair was up in an eastern style, but I could tell that it was about shoulder length.  She was black, but very fair skinned black, she almost looked Indian.  She wore a light yellow dress with spaghetti straps that showed off a medium sized chest.  She was very thin and seemed to be with two children, both female about the ages of 6 and 8.

I walked up to her and asked her to hug me, but she pulled away slightly.  I put my arms around her and gave her a friendly peck on the lips  ::kiss::   ::hug:: 

I tried to think of the advanced task, but I couldn't so I decided to see what the Clairity DC would do in certain situations.  I thought that she might be different that the other DCs because this one I knew.


There is a lot more to this dream, I did some fun stuff with Clairity and found it very interesting how she reacted to a couple of situations.  Check out my dream journal for the rest and feel free to comment, and tell me that I was a bad boy  :tongue2:

----------


## ray

did the advanced, yay.  :smiley: 

so i became lucid because i was holding a bow in my hands and then it turned all red and shiny.i looked behind me to see cupid tied up in rope and duct tape.lol.  ::D: (he wasn't a cute little cherub in my dream but a handsom young man with dark curly hair around 22 i'd guess) he glared at me while i grew wings and flew away to find my crush.i found him just coming out of his house so i shot him and landed in front of him so i would be the first person he saw and would fall in love with me.needless to say he did and we went back inside and did naughty things.lol  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

> needless to say he did and we went back inside and did naughty things.lol



More more more  :Drama:

----------


## Clairity

> Cupid was a really small old bald man and on the other said of the room, He asked what I wanted, did I want to steal his bow, I said no. I tried to run over to Cupid but I could hardly move I was moving so slow. Cupid was slowing us and trying to escape. I knew the only way to get his bow was to kill him, or knock him out. I tried to throw a chair at him but missed, I threw a knife but I also missed him, I then thought about it and got all the dream characters to help out and got them to throw things at cupid, they all throw things at him and we knock him out. Someone from my school goes up near cupid. Cupid has left his bow on the side but as I cannot move to get it as the room is still slow, I then use telekenesis to bring it to my hand, I shoot cupid in the ankle, I tell everyone to look away apart from that person from school cos he wants to fall in love with cupid. I then got so excited at doing it that I woke up lol.



How weird that everything was in slow motion and that your cupid was an old man that you had to knock out to get his bow! Congratulations on completing the advanced task!!  ::D: 





> There is a lot more to this dream, I did some fun stuff with Clairity and found it very interesting how she reacted to a couple of situations. Check out my dream journal for the rest and feel free to comment, and tell me that I was a bad boy



Good Lord ninjy! Fun stuff with Clairity?!? This dream started out so sweet.. a hug and then a friendly peck on the lips!  ::content:: 

I'm just glad I changed into someone else before the rest happened!  ::shock::  





> did the advanced, yay. 
> 
> so i became lucid because i was holding a bow in my hands and then it turned all red and shiny.i looked behind me to see cupid tied up in rope and duct tape.lol. (he wasn't a cute little cherub in my dream but a handsom young man with dark curly hair around 22 i'd guess) he glared at me while i grew wings and flew away to find my crush.i found him just coming out of his house so i shot him and landed in front of him so i would be the first person he saw and would fall in love with me.needless to say he did and we went back inside and did naughty things.lol



Ok, this I like.. a tied up 22 year old handsome cupid!  :wink2: 
.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

LOL guys! I love yours dreams... Really funny! Hope to be able to actually go do it.... I'm going in Quebec so now, no schooL! That means I can actually try to LD! Fantastic!  ::banana::

----------


## ninja9578

> Good Lord ninjy! Fun stuff with Clairity?!? This dream started out so sweet.. a hug and then a friendly peck on the lips!



What'd you expect from a 23 year old?  :tongue2:

----------


## Sylph

> so i became lucid because i was holding a bow in my hands and then it turned all red and shiny.i looked behind me to see cupid tied up in rope and duct tape.lol. (he wasn't a cute little cherub in my dream but a handsom young man with dark curly hair around 22 i'd guess) he glared at me while i grew wings and flew away to find my crush.



LOL! Loved this one.  ::D:

----------


## ray

lulz... :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

I actually had my first lucid dream in two months thanks to my determination to do a task involving me!  ::D: 

Sadly it wasn't as epic as I'd have liked but I did accomplish the basic task.

I got up at 7:30 am, let the dogs out and went back to bed. I lay there doing affirmations and letting my mind wander but making sure that I remind myself that I want to recognize that I'm dreaming.  I started to feel/hear the sensations that let me know that the WILD process has started.  I slowed my breathing and rode the sensation until I found myself in a dream scene.

It was strange but the dream was very overcast. I saw some people walking by but their faces were blurred..  like a photograph where someone had taken their finger and smudged just the faces.

I couldn't understand why I couldn't make their faces clearer. I remembered the task and decided to just hug myself so I wrapped my arms around my body and gave a reassuring squeeze!

I then recalled that I had put on a sleep mask when I went back to bed. In the dream I removed the mask and the scene brightened!  I notice some beautifully colored birds in a tree and I actually had a conversation with one of them tho I can't remember what was said.

The dream was pretty uneventful and I woke up soon after that but I did end my lucid dry spell so I'm very grateful to have had it!

Thanks guys!!

.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!  ::D:

----------


## aioinae

Gah! So close!





> The first thing I thought of doing was to complete the first lucid task, to hug Clairity.  I walked toward my parents' room, which was dark, and thought, "when I turn on the light, Clairity will be here." I do and no one's there.  I figure that since I vaguely saw what was in the dark before I turned on the light, opening a door would work better. I go to the closet, assert that Clairity will be in the closet when I open the door, and open it -- still no one. I turn around to head back to find her somewhere else. Since I feel like the dream's fading a bit, I shout out loud, "increase lucidity!" Not much happens. I go out to the hallway, which somehow changes into the dining room, and walk into the living room. I turn the corner to see a woman standing there...
> 
> and lose lucidity.



I'll get you next time!  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> I'll get you next time!



You were sooo close.. I have no doubt we'll be hugging soon!  :wink2: 

.

----------


## Zhaylin

I did it, I did, I did it!!  I hugged Clarity and I'm SO proud of myself.

It started out as a dream.  I was driving my Suburban in a parking lot across the street.  The car went out of control and I felt it starting to go over on to it's side.  It was then that I realized I was dreaming.  I told myself to fly out of the window before the car crashed and I did.  What gave the dream away was the Suburban.  It's been broken down in the driveway for months and currently has a very flat tire.
My hubby entered the dream at some point, but I told him:  "I'm having a lucid dream.  I MUST find Clarity because this isn't going to last long.
Then I was by myself and I said to myself:  "Finding Cupid will be too hard.  Think about Clarity.  You saw her picture.  She reminded you of the gorgeous dancers from India from "Superstars of Dance."  And then there she was and I hugged her.

After that, I was only semi-lucid for awhile, but I still had some cool dreams I'll record in my journal.

I attribute my success to reading the guides here earlier today, being determined, AND falling asleep listening to the "dream" binaural beat generator from "Mind Machine" on my iPod.

This is the first truly lucid dream, with substance, that I've probably ever had  :boogie:  ::banana::  :boogie:

----------


## Clairity

> This is the first truly lucid dream, with substance, that I've probably ever had



Zhaylin, I'm so happy for you and I'm very honored that I was a part of it!!  ::content::  

Congratulations!  ::hug:: 

.

----------


## John11

> Zhaylin, I'm so happy for you and I'm very honored that I was a part of it!!  
> 
> Congratulations! 
> 
> .



It seems you and/or hugs being out the best in lucids for people.  And the month is only 1/4 done.   ::hug::

----------


## Zhaylin

Thank you both  :smiley: 

Here's hoping others achieve success.  If I can do it, ANYONE can  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> It seems you and/or hugs being out the best in lucids for people.  And the month is only 1/4 done.



Aw what a sweet thing to say! Here's to many more lucid hugs!  :Clairity's Hug: 
.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

_I was in a house. I became lucid and everything became 3D not that it wasn’t before but now it looked amazingly vivid. I didn’t know what fun thing I could do in a house so I decided I would do the task of the month. The easier one in which I have to hug Clairity. I opened a closet thinking she would be there but there was no space for a human in it. I could already see that from the spaces in the door. I went to another closet expecting her to be there but she wasn’t. Remembering what everyone else did to this I asked out loud who could show me where Clairity was. A little boy told me he could but it was vary vulgar where she was. I said it was fine and I still wanted to go. We went to the entrance door. I touched the glass on the window to stabilize more. It was smooth. The boy turned left and climbed a staircase. I followed him. We were now in a hallway. But it wasn’t in modern time anymore. There were lots of weird people wearing dark cloaks. I stumbled here and there. It was really dark and I was losing the kid. Some guy in the background said “We’re only believers”. The boy had already been climbing another staircase which I rushed to climb not wanting to lose him. I arrived in another hallway. There were lots of merchant selling jewelry. The boy was already half way so I ran and jumped on a table full of jewelry. I picked up a necklace on the go and the merchant called me a thief. I caught up with the boy. As we walked through the rest of the hallway I broke the necklace (on purpose) and took one pearl out. I then started chewing on it. The boy found it really funny that I did that and smiled. We crossed a doorway. We were now in a business building. The boy went on the left of the room where the secretary was. He said Clairity was right beside him. I looked but there were only guys. I asked him where. He repeated the exact same thing “right beside me”. I was finding this a bit irritating but then saw that on the other side of the glassed wall (every building has them) was people playing on the roof. I didn’t really know what I could do to cross the window but then remembered the pearl I was chewing. I took it out and said “This pearl will explode because it has a chemical reaction to saliva” and stuck it on the window. It exploded (as I wanted) with a “tralala” music in the background but then I had a black out which really disappointed me since I had to go so far for Clairity but hadn’t got to hug her. Then images started coming back… Images that represented my dream. I tried rubbing my hands but figured out I was awake and these were just images in my head. My mom said “You’re thoughts have became pictures”. I kept looking at them going from right to left like some sort of slideshow. Then I blacked out again and saw the roof. Clairity was walking beside the edge and a man walked up to her. I wasn’t in the dream and thought that if I couldn’t hug her, I wanted this guy to hug her so I started thinking “they will hug, they will hug”. One of them asked “Who are we?” and the other one said “Nothing…” and it randomly made sense to them so they hugged. Clairity was tall, skinny and had black short hair that didn’t even go to her neck. Then I blacked out again._ 

I don't know if it counts but either way, Clairity got hugged and its all that counts! lol!  ::hug::

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry, the task states that you have you hug Clairity, not that someone else will  :tongue2:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Sorry, the task states that you have you hug Clairity, not that someone else will



I thought so. If I got this far this time, probably will be able to do it soon enough anyways.  :tongue2:  As I said, Clairity got hugged and it matters more than some wings  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> I thought so. If I got this far this time, probably will be able to do it soon enough anyways.  As I said, Clairity got hugged and it matters more than some wings



I'm sure you'll do it SCD! It was still great that I got hugged in your LD and it was also pretty cool how you used that pearl as an explosive!  ::D: 

.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> I'm sure you'll do it SCD! It was still great that I got hugged in your LD and it was also pretty cool how you used that pearl as an explosive! 
> 
> .



Thanks

I should of wore protective glasses like my science teacher always tells me to when we play with chemicals  ::D:

----------


## panta-rei



----------


## aioinae

This is what we had in our chemistry class.



 ::cry::

----------


## panta-rei

That was actually the one I was looking for... Couldn't find it though.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

lmao guys!  ::dancingcow::

----------


## Mertruve

DO YOU THINK BLIND PEOPLE ARE FUNNY?


You're not alone.

----------


## ninja9578

Joke's over, back on topic.

----------


## iadr

*Casino - Having Won A Lot Of Cash / Giving Clairity a Hug (DILD - Lucid)*
I am at a casino with the wife where I seem to have won a lot of cash that I am carrying a receipt for in my hand.  The wife becomes concerned that I carrying so much money, and thinks we should do something to protect ourselves.  I think about leaving the receipt somewhere and then coming back for it later, but decide that someone could pick it up and cash it, so just put in my wallet and stash my wallet into a secret pocket that I manifest to hide it in.

*I am about to leave the casino when I notice Clairity standing over to the side.  She appears to be a cocktail waitress, although she is dressed in a bright red outfit instead of a black outfit like the other waitresses are wearing.  I walk over and introduce myself, and then give Clairity a warm hug.  *  When I look back at the wife, she appears to be jealous, so I walk over and explain to her who Clairity is, and why I gave her a hug, in addition to telling her how Clairity values strong relationships.  As the wife now seems to be alright now, I go ahead and leave while I am still ahead.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done sir  ::D:

----------


## panta-rei

Right to the point, iadr. Good job!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> _I am about to leave the casino when I notice Clairity standing over to the side.  She appears to be a cocktail waitress, although she is dressed in a bright red outfit instead of a black outfit like the other waitresses are wearing.  I walk over and introduce myself, and then give Clairity a warm hug._ * *  When I look back at the wife, she appears to be jealous, so I walk over and explain to her who Clairity is, and why I gave her a hug, in addition to telling her how Clairity values strong relationships.  As the wife now seems to be alright now, I go ahead and leave while I am still ahead.



Well played iadr!!  ::goodjob2::  

(Plus your wife had no reason to be jealous as I would have gladly hugged her as well!)  ::D: 

.

----------


## JET73L

Finally, some progress! I hadn;t been dreaming much, and wasn;t lucid at all, but the last couple of nights I got really close to completing the Clairity portion of the task!

The dream sunday morning(ish) ended with me trying to remember why I was so focused on the idea of hugging someone specific.

This excerpt is from this morning (really early this morning), and I was so close, except I couldn;t keep from waking up.




> And then I start[/color] remembering- oh no, the- Im seeing a hallway, it looks all sketchy, an the other guys are scientists again an I gotta spin to keep the dream stable an wheres clairity? hold that thought, gotta find clairity- but Im getting my feet tangled up, cause I dont spin so much as run in really shall circles (really small circles), and Im feeling my hand and my illow on my face, and its getting dark between the lines and- and- no. Im awake.



In the most recent dream (later this morning) I was trying to stay asleep, amd when I couldn;t see anything I could feel a feminine, slightly squishy (good squishy, not like monster squishy or fat squishy) form enbracing me and giving me an anchoring point to get back into the dream.

So, Clairity, you help anyone this morning who was falling out of the dream realm by hugging them? (probably wouldn;t count toward the task, but it _would_ be awesome.)

----------


## ninja9578

Why are people finding clairity so hrd to find?  she was hding the first time i tried the task too  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> In the most recent dream (later this morning) I was trying to stay asleep, amd when I couldn;t see anything I could feel a feminine, slightly squishy (good squishy, not like monster squishy or fat squishy) form enbracing me and giving me an anchoring point to get back into the dream.
> 
> So, Clairity, you help anyone this morning who was falling out of the dream realm by hugging them? (probably wouldn;t count toward the task, but it _would_ be awesome.)



Now that would be awesome.. but sadly I don't remember doing that in my dreams but then my recall is pretty hit or miss lately!  :tongue2: 





> Why are people finding clairity so hrd to find?  she was hding the first time i tried the task too



I swear I'm not trying to hide and I'm ready to hug anyone!!  :Sad: 

.

----------


## ninja9578

Then where were you in that creepy haunted house the first time I looked for you?  :Peek:   ::upsidedown::

----------


## Clairity

> Then where were you in that creepy haunted house the first time I looked for you?



I don't know.. maybe I was invisible  :poof:  and you didn't say the magic words; "Clairity.. Appear To Me!"  ::D: 

.

----------


## Neverman

I think I did it! I'm sorry the actual description of hugging Clairity is kinda vague... but it was right before I woke up... Here's the basic stuff taken from my DJ...





> As I flew down I remembered the task of the month: I wanted to hug Clairity. During my short flight instead of telling myself, "Clairity will be just down the stairs", I unsurely told myself "Well, she might be there." Needless to say she wasn't there, but my dad was just standing there.
> 
> I ran to my downstairs half-bathroom and said "She's DEFINITELY in here!"... nope. I turned around and still saw my dad. I did a flying kick at him from about 20 feet. I started to lose clarity because of this. He yelled at me and my mom came down. They both convinced me I was awake... lucidy gone...



And then...





> Other than that, I don't remember anything until at one point I saw Clairity (looked kinda like her avatar, couldn't see her face but I knew it was "her") and she said "Aww. Don't worry I'm sure we'll be hugging soon..." like what she said a couple times in the task of the month thread... BAM! Lucid. Then the horror came: I was waking up soon, I could feel my physical body in my bed and my dream was fading, I was only in a big pitch black room.
> 
> I basically said "Oh no the $#%^ YOU DON'T!" and spun around, rubbed my hands, and shouted "INCREASE LUCIDTY!"... but it didn't help much, it was time to wake up. I just put my head down and started walking saying to myself "I'm gonna find her..." Soon enough, she appeared and I bumped into her. She appeared the same as before... I wrapped my arms around her as the dream began to fade...



I don't know if you'll accept that, if it's not sufficient enough for you, I don't mind, I'm just happy I did it and had my first LD... Also, if you want my full journal goes a little bit more in detail...

----------


## Clairity

> I don't know if you'll accept that, if it's not sufficient enough for you, I don't mind, I'm just happy I did it and had my first LD...



Neverman, I hope they'll accept it and I'm very honored to have made an appearance in your first LD!! Congratulations!!  :boogie:  ..  ::hug:: 

.

----------


## Sandform

I'm so angry.

I had a dream last night where I broke something but I was like "pfft, don't worry this is a dream I can fix it" and then I used my dream powers to fix it...and then I kept going along with the story I had in my dream.

Never even crossed my mind to hug Clairity.

----------


## Clairity

> Never even crossed my mind to hug Clairity.



But at least you had a lucid dream and that's always a good thing!  ::D: 

.

----------


## Zhaylin

Way to go iadr!!

:dance:  I completed the second task!!  WOOT!!
I was in the middle of another awsome dream when I realized I was lucid.  I told myself I mUST find Cupid and steal his bow, so I left the dream immediately.  I went to a woodland area and saw Cupid.  He himself was lovestruck and had lain the bow beside him.  I grabbed it and shot the girl he was looking at and then I shot him and I gave him his bow back.
Then I rushed back to where I was so I could continue my dream naturally lol.  I had to fight to stay asleep, but I've found this is starting to get easier for me if I attempt it while napping.  I didn't even need binaural beats to help this time!

**Edit**
I feel like a royal idiot.  I went back to read the first page to make sure we didn't have to complete the tasks during the same dream and I saw that we're not supposed to share the dream tasks outside the forum.  I took that to mean this *thread*.  So I can post my success in my dream journal then?  And what about my blog?  Do you mean just other BB sites?

----------


## John11

> **Edit**
> I feel like a royal idiot.  I went back to read the first page to make sure we didn't have to complete the tasks during the same dream and I saw that we're not supposed to share the dream tasks outside the forum.  I took that to mean this *thread*.  So I can post my success in my dream journal then?  And what about my blog?  Do you mean just other BB sites?



That was for when it was still in the Lucid Task Club forum.  I'm sure you can post it wherever you'd like now.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done.  ::D:

----------


## Zhaylin

Thank you both.
Before joining I was beginning to think lucid dreaming was mostly a myth lol
Now I'm very happy to be learning otherwise!

----------


## ninja9578

::D:   Lots of people think that at first.

----------


## Neverman

> Neverman, I hope they'll accept it and I'm very honored to have made an appearance in your first LD!! Congratulations!!  .. 
> 
> .



Thanks! I thought I wasn't going to find you after a while. I guess dream control is more difficult than I previously assumed. Also, I, like others, found you very tall... You were _at least_ 9 feet tall when I found you!  :Eek:

----------


## Zeno

congratz zhaylin!

----------


## lagunagirl

I think we all owe clairity hugs  :smiley:  great idea, even if they are dream hugs that she won't get

----------


## Astroman129

I was so close to hugging Clarity. T_T

So yeh, this is my dream.  :tongue2: 

As I was in the play, I followed my friend, Rebecca. When the play was over, we all headed to the stairs to jump on them frequently. As we jumped, I felt tired. One of my friends fell off, so I decided not to jump anymore. One girl said "can you show me how to jump high"? I said "no, it's dangerous", but she still said "do it anyway". So I did, and she jumped so high that she hit her head on the ground and died. I was absolutely terrified. I was crying for the rest of the day.

The rest of the dream went normal, and I hadn't remembered that I "killed someone". I was with a "friend" (more of an acquaintance) who threw a football at me. As I realized how inappropriate that is for her (she is a very gentle girl) I tried to breathe in my nose while it was pinched shut. It worked! I'm dreaming!

Then, I thought long and hard about the dream challenges. I remembered the basic task; hug Clarity. I was on my way up to the top floor, but there was a baby in the way.  ::shock::  I pointed to the baby and said "This baby is just what I fear so please just get it out of here". The baby left the room, but then I could see him in a YouTube video, and remembered "Oh drat. I forgot that every time something that I make disappears, it gets put into a YouTube video.

Near the end, I got a glimpse of Clarity, but I just HAD to be woken up by my father.  :Oops:

----------


## Desert Claw

hug clarity - sounds pretty simple, but, how do I know?  :tongue2:  I dont know who to look for
o well... lets hope i get an LD tonight...
wish me luck!

----------


## WiLdMaN_78

> Introduction:
> This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.
> 
> *Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*
> 
> Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
> Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.
> 
> *Tasks for this month:*
> ...




As a newbie I see I can't do tasks yet but I thought I'd share this.

During a WILD fragment on Sat night I was flying over a barren garden.  I looked down a noticed a girl with dark hair.  I then looked in my hand and I was holding a candelabra full of pink roses.  As I'm looking at the figure she looks up at me.  She had only the bottom of a face, the top was just shadow.  I realized it was Clarity, or better, my minds eye showing me her avatar.  I tried to descend to get a hug but I couldn't.  I'm looking down trying to focus on her and I notice the roses started to wilt and then turn to ash.  I awoke with a strong dark and sort of gothic feeling. I would be interested to know if this fits Clarity's persona or if I simply inferred this from something I saw.

Thanks!!

----------


## Clairity

> I think we all owe clairity hugs  great idea, even if they are dream hugs that she won't get



YES!! HUG ME HUG ME!!  :boogie: 





> The baby left the room, but then I could see him in a YouTube video, and remembered "Oh drat. I forgot that every time something that I make disappears, it gets put into a YouTube video.



Now that's freaky!  ::shock:: 





> Near the end, I got a glimpse of Clarity, but I just HAD to be woken up by my father.




Ooooh so close.. but you'll do it!  :wink2: 





> hug clarity - sounds pretty simple, but, how do I know?  I dont know who to look for
> o well... lets hope i get an LD tonight...
> wish me luck!



You can find what I look like in my profile pic or there's a link to a pic of me earlier in this thread. Good luck!  :smiley: 





> As a newbie I see I can't do tasks yet but I thought I'd share this.



Anyone can do the tasks.. it doesn't matter if you're a newbie!





> During a WILD fragment on Sat night I was flying over a barren garden. I looked down a noticed a girl with dark hair. I then looked in my hand and I was holding a candelabra full of pink roses. As I'm looking at the figure she looks up at me. She had only the bottom of a face, the top was just shadow. I realized it was Clarity, or better, my minds eye showing me her avatar. I tried to descend to get a hug but I couldn't. I'm looking down trying to focus on her and I notice the roses started to wilt and then turn to ash. I awoke with a strong dark and sort of gothic feeling. I would be interested to know if this fits Clarity's persona or if I simply inferred this from something I saw.



How strange that the roses started to wilt and then turn to ash!  ::shock:: 

Strong dark and sort of gothic. It definately isn't Clairity's persona (online or in reallife) but perhaps you got that impression from my avatar? 

.

----------


## slash112

i finally became lucid again, so i was able to give it a shot.

i had enough time to DEILD, so i ended up having 4 LDs in the morning, because i kept waking up, talking of which, i need to change my signiture.

one of the LDs(2nd or 3rd):
i was in a skate park that i know from a game, there were people skating, including some people from this site, just random people, ones i dont speak to much. like walms and someone else, i think john11. so, i was in that skate pak, but because i know it from a game, i dont know the way out, because in the game, you cant get out, so i just changed the scene, well, i changed what the building was, i changed it to a warehouse, with exits. i made a scene which would be good for shooting people, so all these monster things came, and then cupid flew in, i grabbed his bow and his arrows and i was shooting the monsters(i was shooting to kill, not for love), i dont know where cupid went, he just sort of dissapeared when i turned around. then i woke up.

after i woke up, i DEILDed again to try and hug clairity, but the monsters were still there, and i made them dissapear, but they kept coming back for some reason, i coudnt get rid of them and it was annoying to i woke up. so i failed that one.

----------


## ninja9578

nicely done sir  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> after i woke up, i DEILDed again to try and hug clairity, but the monsters were still there, and i made them dissapear, but they kept coming back for some reason, i coudnt get rid of them and it was annoying to i woke up. so i failed that one.



Yup.. Clairity and monsters don't mix!  :tongue2:  But I'm still waiting to hug you!  ::D: 

.

----------


## slash112

> Yup.. Clairity and monsters don't mix!  But I'm still waiting to hug you! 
> 
> .



ill try, i dont think i need to get up early for any reason tommorow, so if i get the chance, ill DEILD again and you'll get your hug

----------


## oniman7

> True 
> 
> I had them this morning.... I was fighting not to fall asleep in the bus. Would be kind of humiliating to be caught sleeping in the bus... in high school



meh... Just don't make anything of it. I used to do it all the time. After the first time, they just stopped bothering me with it. I mean, is there anything wrong with it?

----------


## JET73L

No progress on the Cupid's Bow task, but on Friday I managed to remember that I was supposed to hug Clairity after I fell back asleep. Unfortunately, time kept skipping in pockets around the scene, different people slowing down or moving so fast I couldn;t see them, and I wasn't able to do anything.

But it's sort of progress! I'm hoping that being able to visit the lucid task thread and Clairity's hug thread again will help.
Interestingly enough, I have not seen a single cherub this year. Just hrearts. And stuffed puppies and bears.

Edit: I just got a good idea. I shall focus tonight on a rose similar to that on this delicious box of chocolates the store was practivcally giving away, and I shall give it to claurity, useit to remind me of the lips on her avatar, or extend it into Cupid's bow like a magician's wand into a sword (at which point I shall go Clairity-hunting  :wink2: )

----------


## Clairity

> Edit: I just got a good idea. I shall focus tonight on a rose similar to that on this delicious box of chocolates the store was practivcally giving away, and I shall give it to claurity, useit to remind me of the lips on her avatar, or extend it into Cupid's bow like a magician's wand into a sword (at which point I shall go Clairity-hunting )



Hey, the power of association.. that's one way to go about it!  Good luck!!  ::D: 

.

----------


## JET73L

Hey, it worked! I was in the Aperture Science Testing Facility from Portal. One of the targets at the end of the level was a bunch of flowers, and that reminded me of Clarity. I wanted to finish the testing before finding Clairity and giving her a hug, and I remembered even after I dropped the flowers. I would have been able to do it, too, if GLaDOS hadn't stopped functioning properly and left me sealed in the last test chamber (a different final chamber than the one in the game).

I even thought about a crossbow one or two times with the portal gun, which may or may not have had anything to do with the cupid'ss bow task.

So! One step closer to completing the task!

----------


## Clairity

> So! One step closer to completing the task!



YAY!!  :boogie:  Huggies are comin' soon!!  ::hug:: 

.

----------


## Nicky the nodreamer

so close to huging clarity I was talking with my gf and then I thought of clarity and I wasn't thinking so I thought I couldent hug ya with her around  ::bslap::  myself

----------


## Clairity

> I thought I couldent hug ya with her around  myself



Being true to your gf.. that's so sweet!  ::content::  

Next time simply explain.. it's just a friendly hug!

.

----------


## sanjar

So far, all my LD are DILD. This time (for this month's task) I decided to try WILD and see what happens. .... Now, I am not sure what happened, but this is what I have to say.
I started with some breathing and relaxsation excersises... kind of becoming very still, not thinking of anything...
and then....
I SAW a face of a *little girl, long blue hair*...It was so vivid - I made a drawing afterwards . I wasn't 'seeing in my mind' or anything similar...I simply saw her. And she looked back at me.... I liked her but there was something 'blue' about her....
I thought it was Clairity as a child. She looked at me and I got like the whole story related to her...even some names... 
However, I forgot to hug her!!!! 
I do not know what was it... my imagination working overtime? but it was realy interesting experience.
(by the way, the segments from my story about this little girl: she's got grandpa and there is something sad about him. there is a cat, and/or someone named Kathryn or Kathy. And someone said : her middle name is Dawn. She is going to become an arhitect. ....she is kind of a lonely child but very WISE)
So I do not expect the wings for this month, I do not even know what was it... However, I wanted to share this experience with you.... There was something special and unusal in the whole thing...I cannot explain it now.... ::roll::

----------


## ninja9578

Lol, blue hair on Clairity is funny, didn't someone else dreamt hat too?

The badges will be fixed shortly.

----------


## Clairity

> I thought it was Clairity as a child. She looked at me and I got like the whole story related to her...even some names... 
> However, I forgot to hug her!!!!



How cool that when she looked at you.. you got her whole life story! 

Don't fret.. you still have some month left to get a hug!  :wink2: 

.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I almost forgot  ::doh:: 
I completed the advanced lucid task over the weekend.  Here is an excerpt from my dream journal:





> I feel a jolt of electricity sizzle in the center of my brain for a split second before it disappears completely. I relax, and bring my attention back to the spot. The vibrating energy returns, stronger. My attention seems to sustain it. The vibration grows, and soon encompasses my entire body. I know I am entering a dream, so I create a beach scene and watch it appear around me. I hover above the red sand, floating slowly forward on the breeze as I try to remember what I wanted to do.
> 
> I remember I wanted to shoot someone with cupid's arrow. People are splashing in the water further down the beach, so I catch the wind and speed towards them. As I approach, I reach behind my back to pull out a shining metal bow with red accents. I draw back an arrow, aim, and release it into the small crowd. The arrow makes me chuckle. It looks like a sex toy or phallus, thick and pink with a heart shaped tip. It flies straight towards a beautiful young woman who is bent over splashing in the water, and sinks suggestively in her rear. She turns around, and looks around for me with a look of pure lust in her eyes. She walks towards me slowly, stripping off her swimsuit as she approaches. She presses her naked breasts against me, and leans up on her tip toes to kiss me. When I get a good look at her face, I realize she is beautiful, but much too young. From up close, she looks like a child. Uncomfortable, my consciousness drifts back to myself in bed, and I think briefly about what this means. This very adult holiday is based on the complicated themes of love and sex, but sold to schoolchildren in boxes of cartoon valentines and candy hearts that say "kiss me". Something is wrong with this holiday.

----------


## hellohihello

Does this count! (last paragraph)




> I completed a DEILD.. my first one! I don't remember what the dream was about before but I just kind of lay there thinking about what I wanted to dream about. I picked the task of the month. 
> 
> When I entered SP something jumped on my bed and said hello! It was very strange.When SP was over I thought I failed because my eyes kept opening over and over and over again and I was "spinning" in my bed. When it subsided I did a Reality check. (the nose pinch)... "It... worked?" I said to myself. I opened my eyes and I was in my brothers room.I then saw a clock which read 4:44 and it was orange outside like late afternoon. For some reason I said that can't be right it isn't morning! duh.. it can be 4:44 in the afternoon . I then looked in a mirror and I was wearing underwear. I checked my hands and had four long fingers! I went into my room and put my head through a window without it breaking. Then I said I better be careful I don't know If I am sleep walking for some strange reason even though I knew I was in a dream and AFTER my head was through the window. I took my head out and put it through the wall instead lol. I then shoved my body through and went outside. 
> 
> I stabilized my dream and such when I walked on my sidewalk. I then thought to do the task of the month! I was spinning around and told myself clairity would be up the street. For some reason Clairity was my best friend! I went up and said "hi Clairity" and hugged her. She didn't try to get away anything so it was a nice bear hug! Then some voice out of no where and asked her if she liked my new book I wrote. I do not know where that came from but she said yes. I waved goodbye and walked back to my house. It was getting less vivid so I tried to stabilize but it didn't work and I woke up in my house. I did a reality check but I was in reality and got up after I recalled the dream.

----------


## Clairity

> For some reason Clairity was my best friend! I went up and said "hi Clairity" and hugged her. She didn't try to get away anything so it was a nice bear hug!



Awww, I was your best friend and I love bear hugs!  ::smitten:: 

I would definately think this counts!  ::D: 

.

----------


## hellohihello

> Awww, I was your best friend and I love bear hugs! 
> 
> I would definately think this counts! 
> 
> .



Yay  ::hug::

----------


## hellohihello

Aww badges are down?

----------


## ninja9578

Yes, the badges are down, but I can't fix it.  :Sad:   We have to wait for asher or Wavefunction to do it.

----------


## JET73L

Well, I completed at least one of the tasks, if not both, so I'm looking forward to the badges being fixed!

I was in the Aperture Science Testing Facility from Portal again, and remembered to try and find Clairity and give her a hug. I was woken up by my alarm, but it was an early alarm, so I could try to WILD (or, as it turned out, DEILD).




> I was at the back of a meeting room, with Clairity giving a speech behind the podium/desk thing at the front. She looked like she does in her profile pic, only wearing a white shirt and skirt with her hair pulled back instead of the dancers costume. She finished up the speech, and after everyone else left went back through the chairs (there were only two rows in the room, and I was standing at the back, so she only had to climb between one row of chairs) and asked me how the speech went. I said it was great, and congratulated her on being the hottest young senator since Robin DeSantos (which, even though you have no idea who she is unless you read the Walkyverse comics and who is fictionally in the House of Representatives, is a really good compliment to be compared to her. Especially considering that she has recently been shown to smell like Skittles candies, which I still find awesome. Clairity understood what I meant). She leaned over the back row of chairs and gave me a big hug, which was kind of weird considering the slope of the room and the difference in height.



 I was taller, not her. Im probably the first person not to dream tall Clairity. Anyway, thats when it got [spoilered] for adult content. And if that didnt count, since its hug Clairity and not hug or be hugged by Clairity, I did hug her at least once, and probably several times depending on what you consider hugging.
Yeah, Clairity, I am _really_ glad you and your husband have a cheating doesnt happen in dreams rule. Even though it wasnt actually your dream.

The other task I may have completed, I was able to summon Cupids Bow (or a bow with the same powers), but I never actually stole it.




> this kind of attractive blonde woman (vaguely reminded me of Riza Hawkeye from Fullmetal Alchemist, only not) walked in, and I just raised my arm, a graphite-composite compound bow appeared in my hand and launched some sort of arrow-like glowy projectile, and she went all fangirl crush. Then time skipped back again before she could reach us.



And I just realized that she looked like Riza when she was working for Bradley, only with her hair like Trisha Elrics. That was why she "looked like Riza, only, not."

So, I know I completed the Hug Clairity task, but Im not sure on the Steal Cupids Bow task. Im pretty sure I completed it, but not 100% sure.

----------


## Clairity

> I said it was great, and congratulated her on being the hottest young senator since Robin DeSantos (which, even though you have no idea who she is unless you read the Walkyverse comics and who is fictionally in the House of Representatives, is a really good compliment to be compared to her. Especially considering that she has recently been shown to smell like Skittles candies, which I still find awesome. Clairity understood what I meant). She leaned over the back row of chairs and gave me a big hug,



YAY.. I was a hot young senator  in your dream!  :boogie: 





> I was taller, not her. Im probably the first person not to dream tall Clairity. Anyway, thats when it got [spoilered] for adult content. And if that didnt count, since its hug Clairity and not hug or be hugged by Clairity, I did hug her at least once, and probably several times depending on what you consider hugging.
> Yeah, Clairity, I am _really_ glad you and your husband have a cheating doesnt happen in dreams rule. Even though it wasnt actually your dream.



Well, the important thing is that we "hugged".. right??  :Oops:  

 ::bigteeth:: 

.

----------


## JET73L

> YAY.. I was a hot young senator  in your dream!



You did look just like you profile pic (but less glossy). Coolness.  ::mrgreen:: 





> Well, the important thing is that we "hugged".. right??



Right. That part of the task, totally completed. And no quotes around "hugged" were necessary  :Oops:

----------


## hellohihello

> You did look just like you profile pic (but less glossy). Coolness. 
> 
> 
> Right. That part of the task, totally completed. And no quotes around "hugged" were necessary



Naughty dream is naughty ::nono::

----------


## Yarg

Cupid gets some of his own medicine. (odd story)  :tongue2: 

This took place at the end of a LD that was about the 4th in a series of DEILDs covering the same basic plot line, so I'll just go over briefly over that before getting to the relevant part as they aren't really related. (Also I'm bad and don't ever keep a dream journal  ::embarrassed:: )

The LD lead in was basically me on the run from some agency for having various un-natural powers and using them (various dream powers) I had used my abilities to take control of and kill one of the programs agents (also with powers) by using my greater abilities to lock hers down before killing her, causing them to come after me.

I fled through various cities, opening portals from place to place while being followed all the while. After taking out my pursuers many times I finally went to their headquarters to finish them off once and for all.

The HQ was actually modeled off portions of my house, and I made my way down the hallway to where our TV room is irl, which had their mainframe computers which I was going to destroy to finish them off.

After I had cleared the way to the computer I could feel the dream was about to come to an end, but still could hold it for a couple more minutes. All I needed to do to finish the scenario was to hit a button on the computer, so I was trying to think of something I could do for the next couple minutes to test my abilities.

The first thing that came to mind was; "Hey, lets see if I can summon cupid and complete the DV task."  :tongue2:  So with that decided, I called out for cupid to appear, turned around, and there he was standing on the stairs behind me. He was probably just over 2ft tall, and looked almost exactly like the goat many from the Disney animated Hercules movie. (Bottom half like the back half of a goat) He was holding his little bow & the arrows had little hearts on the tips.

I called out for his bow to summon it from him, then took it and started shooting it at him repeatedly as he ran away up the stairs. When he got to the top and hid in a corner he had 3 or four arrows sticking out of him in various directions. He then vanished & I could really feel myself starting to leave the dream so I dropped the bow, ran back into the room, and hit the button on the computer to destroy the agency just as the dream ended & I awoke.

Ok, yeah so that was weird and cupid wasn't actually connected to the main theme of the dream what-so-ever besides me simply wanting to see if I could actually summon him while I had some time to kill.  :tongue2:  But hey, it was my 1st TotM that I'd done, so it works.  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done.

----------


## JET73L

No wings?

And I realized how that sounded when I logged out. I meant it depends on whether you count a hug as arms 70% around the other person, like hugging someone with flour or dirt on your hands, or if itr was minimum 100%, wheter hug should have been singular or plural.

I accept if I still have to do the Steal Cupid's Bow task, but I know I completed the basic task.

----------


## Desert Claw

well I sorta managed to do it a couple nights ago while I was on holiday. heres how it went.

_I was in a public bathroom and i accidently walked into someone staring at the mirror. it was kinda odd because i literally walked into them! I stared in the mirror and saw the guy i bumped into earlier. i decided to document what had happened in my DJ (i thought i had woken up) when another person walked in and explained that I was still dreaming. he proved it to me by making rats appear on the floor.
Anyway, I ran out of the bathroom, and remembered what i had to do. i spun around until i was inside a room filled with classy furniture. I saw two people, one covered with jewellery like she was some sort of egyptian princess... the other with dark brown hair in a ponytail, a black top and a cream skirt... I think. I asked if one of them was clairity, the first replied "no. I'm beautiful" the other said "yeah, call me claire" I walked up to her, and gave her a huge hug.._

the rest of my dream kinda gets really random where the president of america is jack black
now wouldn't that be awesome??

yeah. thanks to whoever helped me realise i was still dreaming, i owe you one haha
 ::bowdown::

----------


## ninja9578

JET73L, I overlooked your post, you'll get wings soon  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> _I saw two people, one covered with jewellery like she was some sort of egyptian princess... the other with dark brown hair in a ponytail, a black top and a cream skirt... I think. I asked if one of them was clairity, the first replied "no. I'm beautiful" the other said "yeah, call me claire" I walked up to her, and gave her a huge hug.._



Congratulations on completing the task by hugging me!  :boogie:  (I love huge hugs!!  ::D: ) 

.

----------


## Mariano

Two things to say:

1)To see Clairity more crearly in a dream, there isn't any photo of her?
2)If Clairity want to complete the task of the month, she must hug herself?
3)This is the third thing

----------


## Robot_Butler

> 2)If Clairity want to complete the task of the month, she must hug herself?



I was wondering the same thing.  I just found the dream where you did it, Clairity  I almost missed it.
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...3&postcount=97
That seems almost too easy.

----------


## Clairity

> Two things to say:
> 
> 1)To see Clairity more crearly in a dream, there isn't any photo of her?
> 2)If Clairity want to complete the task of the month, she must hug herself?
> 3)This is the third thing



1) If you read the entire thread, it states that you can find what I look like in my profile pic and I also posted a link to another pic of me. 

2) See RB's post below..





> I was wondering the same thing. I just found the dream where you did it, Clairity I almost missed it.
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...3&postcount=97
> That seems almost too easy.



Yep.. once lucid, it was amazingly easy to find and hug myself!!  ::D: 

.

----------


## JET73L

> JET73L, I overlooked your post, you'll get wings soon



Cool, thanks.

In case the other dream didn't count towards the advanced task, I spent last night in the few minutes before i fell asleep smacking Cupid with a walking stick until he dropped the bow and ran away, then using the bow. Unfortunately, I was right last night: I wouldn't remember any dream this morning. I did have a feeling like i'd just done something cool, so I may have usurped a god's power, probably Cupid. So, here's to the hope that I'll be able to dream and remember the advanced task tonight!
Also, i'm trying to combine the Temple of Zeus and Cupid's Bow into one task. Not working so far.

----------


## hellohihello

> Hey, it's me again.
> 
> as i have said, i love peacocks.  my lucid dreaming skills aren't that good either.
> well, i was wondering if you guys can make turning into a peacock a task of the month for march.
> 
> like i said, i love peacocks and my lucid dreaming skills suck.  i really want to see the post where somebody turned into a peacock and posted what it was like.  for me please?
> 
> if you don't, i will cry.   i try to lucid dream, but it doesn't happen.  i REALLY want to see somebody to do this for me.  PLEASE? 
> 
> ...



1. Don't post that in this thread, post it in lucid experiences  ::content:: 

2. well you'll see it's classified info.

----------


## ninja9578

The next task of the month has already been decided.  You'll get it on the 1st of February.  Only those who've completed the previous month's task get a say in what the next months is.  More motivation to get it done  ::D:

----------


## hellohihello

> The next task of the month has already been decided.  You'll get it on the 1st of February.  Only those who've completed the previous month's task get a say in what the next months is.  More motivation to get it done



You still need to change our votes ninja!  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

No, I don't.  One of you wanted to change your vote one way and another wanted to change their vote the other way.  I didn't change anything because it doesn't matter who voted for what, just how many voted.

----------


## peacock486

then delete my post please.

----------


## ninja9578

Done  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

> The next task of the month has already been decided.  You'll get it on the 1st of February.  Only those who've completed the previous month's task get a say in what the next months is.  More motivation to get it done



I'm assuming that's supposed to be March 1  :wink2: 

I gotta say these task of the month are great ideas. Too bad I haven't LD'd yet otherwise I would have loved to do the atlantis one. Anyways, can't wait to see what the task of the month for March is  ::D: 

@peacock486 Can you send me a link to those peacock pics? I love peacocks as well, great animals and they look wonderful  :smiley:

----------


## AURON

*Task of the month attempt*

I'm hovering around and there are tons of people here.  I yell out "where is clarity"?  And a couple of people point in the middle of one of the two crowds.  There are people standing and sitting around in this room.  And there's one small girl with pale skin sitting on the ground.  She's looking down as if she lacks self esteem.   I look at the other DC's for conformation, and they point at the girl again.

I took a knee in front of the girl, and said "Clarity, is that you"?  She finally rose her had and nodded.  She had gold necklaces and bracelets on and one had a nameplate that said "Hanna".   _I'm really doubtful at this moment, but it dawns on me, maybe that's her real name._  She has pale skin and short straight hair.  But the thing that had me most intrigued was her left eye.  It no pupil.  Everything else was intact except for that.  I shrugged it off and said, "well I'm supposed to give you a hug, because the DV guys want me to."  She looked at me, and handed a paper to me and said that she would if I read a paper out loud. 

I can't remember the words but the entire paragraph what I read caught on fire and changed to a different paragraph.  And when I read that one...it said something about some people coming to get us.  Three grey skinned men showed up, and everyone started running and screaming.  We were fighting the rest of the dream, and I was trying to figure out if they had gotten her, or if she ran off.  I decided to wake since I lost track of my target.

----------


## Clairity

Psylis, wow what an interesting dream.  How strange was it that I had no pupil in my left eye!  ::shock::  I guess I should also let you know that my real name isn't Hanna.  

It was a great attempt tho!!

.

----------

